# Front right wheel bearing



## 2xtremejc (Aug 21, 2006)

Need to replace the front right side wheel bearing on a 1990 Maxima. I've got a Haynes manual for the car, but I always like to get some more info if I can. It says I need to pop the halfshaft out of the knuckle, as well as popping the balljoint off the control arm, and the tierod. Then of course I need to get the old bearing pressed out and new one pressed in. Is there anything I should know before attacking this? Anything special about removing the halfshaft or anything?

I've never worked with the driveshafts on a FWD car before, so I'll take as much info as I can possibly get.

Thanks in advance.


----------

